# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Het zal toch niet...........weer............

## zuszus

In 2008 ben ik wegens depressieve klachten bij de huisarts terecht gekomen. Ik zal een lang verhaal kort maken, via een spv, sociaal psychiatrisch verpleegkundige, ben ik aan de medicijnen gegaan. Uiteraard in overleg met de huisarts!
Ik heb toen fevarin, oxazepam geslikt icm zolpidem, een slaapmiddel.
Vorig jaarof eigenlijk begin 2012 was ik helemaal afgebouwd met de medicijnen.
wegens een scheiding die allerlei vervelende dingen te weeg heeft gebracht, en nog, voel ik me steeds verder afglijden. Ik heb op tijd aan de bel getrokken bij de huisarts. Zij heeft me direct oxazepam gegeven omdat we uit alle macht wilden proberen te voorkomen dat ik weer diep in die put zou donderen.
Ze heeft me ook doorverwezen naar een psycholoog, die op haar beurt de huisarts heeft laten weten verder te willen gaan met mij, blijkbaar is zo'n behnadeling nodig.
Nu voel ik mezelf steeds verder afglijden, ik ben vreselijk moe, slaap slecht, sommige dingen intereseren me geen bal meer en ik heb soms gewoon nergens zin in.
Mijn schouders zitten compleet vast, incl mijn nek, en de fysio weet niet meer wat eraan te doen. Ik slik valium en zopiclon om te slapen. Dyclofenac tegen de pijn en oxazepam om rustig te blijven.
Ik vraag me oprecht af nu, hoever ben ik weggezakt? Vlgd week moet ik terug naar die psycholoog en ik voel me echt niet beter dan 2 wkn geleden :-(
Zelf ben ik bang dat ik op de rand sta, maar weet niet meer wat te doen.

----------


## zuszus

Ben inmiddels bij en psycholoog geweest, zij twijfelt, en oude depressie die de koop opsteekt of en burnout of een combinatie. Schiet mij maar lek ik weet het niet, weet alleen dat ik me echt niet oké voel.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je? Wat vervelend als je steeds verder afglijd. Ik weet wel dat mij beweging heel goed helpt. Ik zit ook in mijn schouders helemaal vast. Daarom wandel ik elke dag een half uur. Ik heb dan geen depressie, maar wel een druk bestaan en het wandelen helpt me te ontspannen. Soms heb ik geen zin, maar ga toch en dan knap ik helemaal op. Je zou het eens kunnen proberen.

Veel sterkte!

----------


## zuszus

Hoi,

Wat attent dat je er naar informeert. Er is inmiddels heel veel gebeurt eigenlijk.
Die burn-out, die zat er wel degelijk maar daar heb ik aardig mee weten te dealen denk ik, en dat denkt de psycholoog ook.
Mijn schouder(s) is nog een groot drama. Ik inmiddels 3 prednison spuiten in mijn gewricht gehad en het lijkt niet te helpen. Over 5 wkn moet ik terug naar de orthopeed en dan gaat hij praten over een operatie. Mijn andere schouder is inmiddels ook aangedaan. Allemaal overbelast door het werk. Ik ging maar door en door en dat was fout.
"Tussen mijn oren" heb ik het wel redelijk op de rit dacht ik zelf. Die vermoeidheid bleef maar en er zijn dagen dat ik me oké voel maar er zijn meer dagen dat ik me ronduit slecht voel. Een inval huisarts heeft mijn bloed laten prikken in januari en daar zagen ze verhoogde waarden in, ik moest na 3 knd weer laten prikken. Dat is inmiddels gebeurt en wat blijkt nu dus.....
Mijn schildklier wordt afgebroken door mijn eiegn lichaam. Ik heb een autoimuumziekte die ervoor zorgt dat mijn schildklier langzamerhand stopt en kapot gaat. Alle verschijnselen die je daarvan krijgt lijken op een burn-out. Moe zijn, koud hebben, geen zin ergens in, depressief, kort lontje, dagen je echt klote voelen, het hoort daar allemaal bij. Die burn-out zat er wel degelijk maar ik weet nu dus niet meer wat er aan de hand is, voel ik me zo door die schildklier of door die burn-out?
Ik slik 2x per dag 10 mg seresta en verder medicijnen tegen de pijn in mijn schouders en medicijnen als aanvulling op mijn schildklier. Een eind wandelen dat zou ik graag doen maar die eeuwige vermoeidheid maakt dat ik dat niet kan. Ik moet met alles wat ik nu heb leren te dealen en dat valt niet altijd mee. Het heeft me zelfs mijn baan gekost.
Maar ik zet maar door en zie wel wat en hoe alles op mijn pad komt.

----------


## zuszus

Ja ja......

----------

